# EMG JH Het Set - 100% convinced



## narad (Mar 20, 2014)

Just wanted to post to say I can't recommend these pickups enough for doing that classic EMG tone, but better in practically every way. Long story as short as possible: I've had this fantastic explorer for a while now, but it came with an 81/60 set that I've never been happy with it. I've tried the 18V mod and that was enough for a while, but eventually I started hitting Zimbloth up for BKP swap ideas and install. Had the whole guitar boxed up, ready to ship, decided to do some last minute research. I discovered that Ken doesn't route for the ground in the old EMG guitars, and routing for it with this finish could serious mess things up. So it was EMGs or Blackouts.

I went to youtube, and honestly wound up having a bit of a placebo effect. They all sounded the same. In blind listening I was picking the 81s about just as often as the JHs. I decided to give it a go just because from musiciansfriend I could always return them and the swap only takes 15 minutes. I didn't expect much, did the swap yesterday, and I'm totally floored! Waaay thicker than an 81, no harsh/thin-ness in the highs. Nothing online could convince me of how much of a difference these pickups made. If you're unhappy with your 81s, I highly recommend trying these out before going through the hassle of converting to passives. 

My only complaint is the JH neck is way too smooth. I think I preferred the 60, and now I solo on the mid position just to balance it out a little bit.

FWIW, I've swapped BKPs into 4 of my guitars and it almost always ends in disappointment. They're not bad pickups, but I expect significant differences over SDs or DiMarzio, and it never happens. Meanwhile, this super simple swap turned this guitar into an absolute beast!

My only concern was mixing black chrome with black hardware, but I dig the look too!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 20, 2014)

The JH set kicks the 81/60's in the balls. I replaced the 81/60s in my Eclipse with these and they sound so much better. Going to ditch the 81/60s in my Jazzmaster for a 57/66 just to give them a try, but otherwise it would be the JH as well.


----------



## narad (Mar 20, 2014)

It's so good I don't even understand why they still make the 81. Tons of great albums are recorded with the 81, and it sounds great double tracked, but with just one guitar...significant meh.

Definitely has me excited for a 57/66 in some other future guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2014)

Off-topic... But if that's a legit KL Explorer, you have no idea how ....ing jealous I am.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 20, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic... But if that's a legit KL Explorer, you have no idea how ....ing jealous I am.



Yup, its real. There's a few pics of this beast on Ken's Facebook.


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 20, 2014)

Sweet Lawrence! The JH's look awesome in there.


----------



## narad (Mar 20, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic... But if that's a legit KL Explorer, you have no idea how ....ing jealous I am.



Indeed. Part of the reason it was such a shame to be unhappy with the sound, when everything else about the guitar checked out -- and then some.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 20, 2014)

I have an old B.C. Rich junker with an EMG 81/85 set. I wired a second battery in on a mini switch for 18/9 volt switching, and the 18 volt mod definitely improves it. I have seriously been considering the EMG 81x/60x set, the JH set, or the 66/57 set, but am torn between the three and cannot really afford to buy multiple sets.

Great review though, with what you said about the JH neck being too smooth, I am wondering if the 57 or 60x would be a better fit.

By the way, what is the spacing of the pole pieces on the bridge pup? That is another concern of mine since I usually go for F-spaced pups.


----------



## narad (Mar 20, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> I have an old B.C. Rich junker with an EMG 81/85 set. I wired a second battery in on a mini switch for 18/9 volt switching, and the 18 volt mod definitely improves it. I have seriously been considering the EMG 81x/60x set, the JH set, or the 66/57 set, but am torn between the three and cannot really afford to buy multiple sets.
> 
> Great review though, with what you said about the JH neck being too smooth, I am wondering if the 57 or 60x would be a better fit.
> 
> By the way, what is the spacing of the pole pieces on the bridge pup? That is another concern of mine since I usually go for F-spaced pups.



Yea, I honestly had been hesitating on this decision for about three years before I realized, hey, musiciansfriend has a reasonable return policy, I don't need a tech to do this swap, let's just try it out. That's what I would do (obviously! ). 

I'd imagine the other choices could very well be better neck pickups, but I don't know if they'd blend well. If we could just forget about the middle position, I'd say a 60 neck with a JH bridge would be killer. For me the neck wasn't a huge concern - this guitar has always felt like more of a rhythm guitar, so having a thin bridge tone was the big letdown.

Just eyeballing it, I imagine it's probably G-spaced. The bottom three strings are dead-on, and it starts to drift a little on the treble side - maybe crosses 2/3rds of the way over the piece. The real question is...are these pole pieces doing anything or are they just for show?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been wanting the Het set for ages now, but ended up falling by the wayside. Now after this thread, I want to replace the stock 81/60 on my ARZ... 

Nice Explorer too. Absolutely fitting to the the Het set in there. Administer the thrash immediately!


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a sick Explorer. And yes, the Het set kicks ass. And I love the normal 81/60 too. The Het set just improves on them so much.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 21, 2014)

These are on my list as well. 
Good to hear they're more than just an 81 with headroom, as I almost always have liked 9v better with the 81 anyways.

Wonder if they're ever going to offer these separately (bridge/neck), or if ever?
I'd like a bridge only for my full-mahogany dc125, seems like a good fit tonally.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 21, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Wonder if they're ever going to offer these separately (bridge/neck), or if ever?



Or if you can ever get them in different colors. I'd love to get these in chrome or flat black.


----------



## narad (Mar 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or if you can ever get them in different colors. I'd love to get these in chrome or flat black.



Yea, I like what they're doing with the 57/66s now. Seems different from the plastic covers on the 81/60s, but maybe that's just the photo:






The black chrome JHs looks nice, but they seems super smudgey. I don't remember the last time I had felt the need to wipe down the pickup covers after playing!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm really not a fan of the plastic covers on the new logo standard emgs.
Unless you're really looking they do basically look like the same old flat-black, but when you put them side by side to the old logo emgs there's no doubt the olds look tougher IMO.

All the new logo standard flat blacks I've seen have that sparkly metallic flake thing going, although it's not that noticeable until you get close in good light.
The olds have more of a smooth graphite look.


Now as far as the logo itself I like the new logo better.


----------



## atticus1088 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have the 66/57 in my my RGA420, and I love them. 
they have tons of juicy mids. They definitely trump the 81/85 set I have in another guitar.
My favorite lead pickups with my EVH, and I've basically tried all the mid-high output Dimarzios.

I've held the JH set (didn't get to try them). 
They do get very smudgey, but if you let them get that way. 
They can give a sort of distressed look, which looks cool.

My 57/66 are brushed chrome and I have a brushed black chrome set as well, 
that I'm about to install, and they don't get smudgey at all.

Looking forward to eventually picking up a JH set.
(note: I haven't tried the 18v mod on the 81/85 yet)


----------



## Thor20 (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the 85 in the bridge way better than the 81, 81s always sounded shrill to me


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 21, 2014)

I have the JH set in my black korina warmoth explorer. Absolutely fantastic pickups. The JH neck is my favorite clean tone ever. I wonder if the 57/66 is based off the JH set? Would love a 7 string version of the JH's.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 23, 2014)

yeah i think the hetset is a great set, but i still like the 81 for the bridge better, as someone said its more shrill, brighter, colder, trebly and all that...but the jh bridge is supposed to be warmer,which if u like that is cool,nbut the jh neck is a great pup for sure  have fun HNPD


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 23, 2014)

btw rustinpeace, the JH set is based off of the 81/60 as i was told by someone


----------



## yellowv (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree with all your thoughts. I have been in love with the het set for a while now and have them in two very different guitars. They are awesome in both. I am far more pleased with them than any of the several BKPs I have owned.


----------



## potatohead (Mar 25, 2014)

I will give you my wife, my dog, my car and twenty six unicorn horns for that guitar.


----------



## narad (Mar 25, 2014)

potatohead said:


> I will give you my wife, my dog, my car and twenty six unicorn horns for that guitar.



With EMG 81/60s - please! With EMG JHs, nevaahr!


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 25, 2014)

Depends how hot his wife is.... Pics... Hahaha jk


----------



## pylyo (Mar 25, 2014)

> FWIW, I've swapped BKPs into 4 of my guitars and it almost always ends in disappointment. They're not bad pickups, but I expect significant differences over SDs or DiMarzio, and it never happens.



Same here, same here. I've had almost all the contemporary series and some of the classic/vintage, singlecoils etc.. and while they are fantastic and all, they just aren't that much different over other two brands you've mentioned, that one should call them an upgrade. I really like a DiMarzio PAF Pro that you could find in Ibby PGM301, probably my favorite PU so far.


----------



## DarkCide (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm getting the Edwards ELPC Les Paul.

Any idea if the JH would sound good in it for metal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

DarkCide said:


> I'm getting the Edwards ELPC Les Paul.
> 
> Any idea if the JH would sound good in it for metal?



No. It's only going to be able to play jazz fusion and AC/DC covers.

You done screwed up.

I hope you have a warranty. 

But seriously, I'm almost positive these pickups were designed for all-mahogany pickups in mind, so I'm sure the only thing they CAN do is metal.


----------



## DarkCide (Jan 19, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No. It's only going to be able to play jazz fusion and AC/DC covers.
> 
> You done screwed up.
> 
> ...



So Free Bird will sound awesome?

My concern if the pickup will sound tight. Not a fan of flabby mushy tone.


----------



## MrYakob (Jan 19, 2017)

Love love love my JH set in my eclipse, swapped out the 81/60 when I got the guitar and took a chance on these and never looked back!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 19, 2017)

I wish the JH were available individually and not just the set as I'd like to do a JH Bridge with a 66 Neck.


----------



## jerm (Jan 19, 2017)

I dig them man. Heard great things about these. How compressed are they in comparison to the 81?


----------



## DarkCide (Jan 20, 2017)

How does the JH compare to the 81x?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2017)

DarkCide said:


> How does the JH compare to the 81x?



More output and more low mids.


----------



## Alex79 (Jan 21, 2017)

All the "new" EMG pickups seem to be a real improvement in terms of tone, but like the OP I found that online demos don't really show the difference very well, if at all.


----------



## Carcaridon (Jan 22, 2017)

jerm said:


> I dig them man. Heard great things about these. How compressed are they in comparison to the 81?



I have the JH Set in most of my guitars. They're definitely the most uncompressed dynamic pickups I've tried from EMG. Of the ones I've tried: 81/85/60, 57/66. I want to try the X series next. I liked the sound of the 57/66 but they were just way too compressed for me.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry to bump but, has anyone tried the 18volt mod with the JH set? If so how did you like it? Did you hear a difference?

I ordered a warmoth body with a double battery box because i was planning on doing an 18v EMG 81/85 set but, I’m leaning towards the Het set now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Sorry to bump but, has anyone tried the 18volt mod with the JH set? If so how did you like it? Did you hear a difference?
> 
> I ordered a warmoth body with a double battery box because i was planning on doing an 18v EMG 81/85 set but, I’m leaning towards the Het set now.



I did some reading and apparently it's either useless or actually makes the sound worse. It works for classic EMGs because of the lack of headroom, but the newer EMGs post-X series run on higher-headroom preamps that don't get much help from increased voltage.

Also I had more time with the EMG X series. Going by memory, the Het Set compared to the X series is pretty much how I described it; the 81/60X is lower output and has more mids than the Het Set. The Het Set has a slightly more scooped sound, but a shit-ton more output and low end. Their core sound is very similar.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 31, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did some reading and apparently it's either useless or actually makes the sound worse. It works for classic EMGs because of the lack of headroom, but the newer EMGs post-X series run on higher-headroom preamps that don't get much help from increased voltage.
> 
> Also I had more time with the EMG X series. Going by memory, the Het Set compared to the X series is pretty much how I described it; the 81/60X is lower output and has more mids than the Het Set. The Het Set has a slightly more scooped sound, but a shit-ton more output and low end. Their core sound is very similar.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## lewis (Apr 1, 2020)

I thought the het set was basically the 81 but just MOAR or everything. Output, low end etc. The lot!?

Which would be mental to me. Probably why Ive never been interested in trying them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2020)

lewis said:


> I thought the het set was basically the 81 but just MOAR or everything. Output, low end etc. The lot!?
> 
> Which would be mental to me. Probably why Ive never been interested in trying them



I mean it kinda is. It's more """open""" and passive sounding, it's got a different feel.


----------



## failsafe (Apr 13, 2020)

lewis said:


> I thought the het set was basically the 81 but just MOAR or everything. Output, low end etc. The lot!?
> 
> Which would be mental to me. Probably why Ive never been interested in trying them


I have the Het Set in both of my explorers. Like others have said, compared to an 81, there is a little more output and low mids. The best part about them is the added headroom. On an 81, if you pick more aggressively, that extra chug isn’t really making much difference in the sound. When you bear down and chug on a Het bridge pickup, you hear it.


----------

